# تخطيط الأمن والسلامة الجيد في المصنع



## ابوخالد12 (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أولاً : احب ابارك لكم هذا المجهود الجبار في هذا الصرح الكبير والتميز الملحوظ وإلى الأمام
ثانياً :​ 
انا ابحث في موضوع عن ( تخطيط الأمن والسلامة الجيد في المصنع )​ 
اتمنى من المهندسين تزويدي بعلومات قيمة عن الموضوع أو وضع رابط ابحث فيه​ 
الله يوفقكم دنياء وآخرة ــ آمين يارب
شكراً لكم​


----------



## ابوخالد12 (15 فبراير 2010)

كلي آمل من المهندسين المختصين مساعدتي في البحث ولهم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عمروصلاح (15 فبراير 2010)

الأمان الصناعي والسلامة الصناعية
من كتاب / السلامة والصحة المهنية
للمؤلف د. أحمد زكي حلمي
مستشار المواد الفنية والهندسة سابقا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152590.html


----------

